# Craftsman II 8/26



## Crazy_Trucker (Feb 4, 2021)

My father has had this one since the 80's and would like to know how old it is, before it decides to keel over.

This thing will eat patio bricks, stainless steel tongs, and always starts on the first pull.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Crazy_Trucker said:


> My father has had this one since the 80's and would like to know how old it is, before it decides to keel over.


The manual is dated 1994


----------



## Crazy_Trucker (Feb 4, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> The manual is dated 1994


I will have to check with him to see if that sounds right i will also try to find the sn if that has worn off over time.


----------

